# Bugs in the Emersed Crypt tank!



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello APC. so as I was putting in some moss i collected (probably not a good idea as i could be introducing more bugs) i notice little bugs on my driftwood (emersed part of it).

The only description I can really give is they are no bigger than 1/16" long, greyish in color and jump when you touch them.

I was told they could be larve of something, but what? i haveno water movement in this tank but it gets a WC every week or every other week.

Does anyone have any suggestions for how to get rid of them?

Thank you


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

They aren't larvae. They are fully grown bugs. I'm not sure what they are called but they are in everyone's tank haha. They don't do anything at all, just sit around and jump sometimes. 

I doubt you can kill them off.

They might be some type of sprig.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

They are springtails, Order Colembola. They won't harm your crypts. They eat some algae or fungi or some decaying organic matter.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh well in that case, cool. cause i have noticed some small bits of fuzzy fungi but havent seen too much of it lately.

also, som eof the stalks of my C. Usteriana ( is it called the petriole?) have a white shade to them as well as the soil. what could this be?

Thank you very much


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

ok so i looked up the bug you posted and they dont quite look like that. however those could be close up pictures.

if anything, they look more similar to this


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That's a springtail, also. There are a lot of different species that can be anywhere from black to gray to yellow to white.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Ok good to know.

Thank you


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 12, 2011)

Putting moss around your crypts not only looks nice, but it's a natural fungicide! Kinda makes sense when you think about it since moss and fungi both like dark, damp conditions.


----------

